# Windows 10 scaricabile da oggi. Opinioni?



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

Leggo che Windows 10 è scaricabile come aggiornamento gratuito a partire da oggi. Qualcuno di voi lo ha già provato? Ovviamente per ricevere l'aggiornamento bisogna avere una copia originale di Windows...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2015)

sto usando per fare un mastering di un pezzo windows 8 e onestamente mi chiedo come facciate ad usare una porcheria simile.. IOS tutta la vita ..


----------



## beleno (29 Luglio 2015)

Ho fatto la prenotazione diversi giorni fa, sia sul fisso sia sui portatili, non vedo l'ora  anche se mi rimangono alcuni dubbi, tipo se sia possibile in un secondo fare un'installazione pulita ed eventualmente che seriale utilizzare (quello di windows 7 che ho ora sul pc? Uno nuovo?). 

Comunque per sicurezza ieri ho creato un'immagine del disco di sistema, giusto perché non si può mai sapere


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Luglio 2015)

Attendo anche io l'avviso di download! Hanno riferito che non tutti avranno la possibilità di scaricarlo oggi, giusto per non intasare i server. Ma credo nei prossimi giorni tutti potranno provare Win10.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Luglio 2015)

Io prenotai tempo fa, aspetto la notifica per scaricarlo


----------



## Butcher (29 Luglio 2015)

Finché posso resisto con Win 7 che lo trovo ottimo.
Win 8 era aberrante, questo 10 già sembra meglio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Luglio 2015)

Per chi non volesse attendere comunque sul sito Microsoft c'è il tool per far partire l'aggiornamento immediatamente


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Luglio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per chi non volesse attendere comunque sul sito Microsoft c'è il tool per far partire l'aggiornamento immediatamente



Mi passi il link tramite mp? Non riesco a trovarlo


----------



## cris (29 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io prenotai tempo fa, aspetto la notifica per scaricarlo



idem


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi passi il link tramite mp? Non riesco a trovarlo



Fatto!


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2015)

Io aspetto ancora la notifica, poi aggiorno senz'altro.


----------



## DannySa (29 Luglio 2015)

Ho l'ok per scaricarlo sul portatile, spero sia decente.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Luglio 2015)

Appena aggiornato, ma secondo voi è possibile che si sia rimosso l'antivirus? Non risulta più


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appena aggiornato, ma secondo voi è possibile che si sia rimosso l'antivirus? Non risulta più



A me non compare l'icona nella barra degli strumenti,ma c'è ancora e sembra funzionare correttamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appena aggiornato, ma secondo voi è possibile che si sia rimosso l'antivirus? Non risulta più



Non credo, altrimenti sarebbe una buffonata


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Luglio 2015)

io aspettero' un po' prima di installarlo ..... non si sa mai..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Luglio 2015)

A me ancora nessuna notifica


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A me non compare l'icona nella barra degli strumenti,ma c'è ancora e sembra funzionare correttamente.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non credo, altrimenti sarebbe una buffonata



Ora ho riacceso il pc è mi è ricomparso nella barra in basso a destra


----------



## davoreb (30 Luglio 2015)

io non ho fatto nessuna prenotazione, mi arriva comunque la notifica?


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io non ho fatto nessuna prenotazione, mi arriva comunque la notifica?


puoi scaricarlo manualmente senza aspettare la notifica


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Luglio 2015)

A me hanno consigliato di fare un immagine del disco e di fare eventualmente un'installazione PULITA del nuovo Win 10, perché un'aggiornamento crea solo casini


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Ok, a voi funzionano correttamente le cuffie? A me non le riconosce più


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ok, a voi funzionano correttamente le cuffie? A me non le riconosce più


i driver sono aggiornati?


----------



## Lorenzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi piacerebbe sentire qualche commento sul nuovo Windows...per chi ha già avuto modo di installarlo, come vi trovate? Come sono le nuove funzioni/app, avete riscontrato bug?

Io conto di installarlo nei primi giorni del mese...


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Luglio 2015)

Al momento non lo consiglio. Direi di aspettare qualche mesetto quando usciranno i relativi aggiornamenti per correggere i bug.
O al limite direi di fare un'installazione di Windows 10 da zero formattando il pc.

Ho problemi con alcuni driver. Microsoft Edge non è sempre fluido, a volte sembra un razzo altre volte va lentino. Quando schiaccio il tasto destro su una cartella mi appare la tendina per 0.5 secondi e poi scompare. Cortana mi dà problemi.

L'app di OneDrive non esiste più, mi da errori di sincronizzazione di file che avevo già copiato mesi fa, la gestione del trasferimento dei file su Onedrive attraverso esplora risorse è orribile. Non capisco perché abbiano eliminato l'App.

Alcuni programmi non sono compatibili. Avevo Kaspersky e Photoshop, ma ora non vanno più.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2015)

Unico bug che ho avuto è stata la luminosità dello schermo, che in pratica era fissa al valore più alto e mi fulminava gli occhi. E' bastato andare sul Pannello di Controllo/Gestione Dispositivi e aggiornare i driver della scheda video.
Io mi so trovando bene, il sistema mi sembra più reattivo e stabile. Edge non lo uso, perchè non è possibile mettere le estensioni che ho sul Chrome e che mi servono assolutamente.


----------



## Dexter (31 Luglio 2015)

Me lo consigliate su un computerino con 1GB di Ram, processore 1.66 GHz e 160GB di memoria o rischia di esplodere  ? Mi è stato proposto dal computer stesso poco fa, dicendomi che è compatibile ecc ecc.


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2015)

è sicuramente MEGLIO del 8.1

ad ora non ho riscontrato nessun problema, di nessun genere. la luminosità era alta, ma è bastato andare nelle impostazioni ed abbassarla, come normale che sia.


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Me lo consigliate su un computerino con 1GB di Ram, processore 1.66 GHz e 160GB di memoria o rischia di esplodere  ? Mi è stato proposto dal computer stesso poco fa, dicendomi che è compatibile ecc ecc.



Direi di no, poi dipende anche dal processore  . Ma dovresti avere almeno 2gb di ram perché ti possa girare in maniera fluida.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2015)

A me questo benedetta notifica per scaricarlo non è ancora arrivata...


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Luglio 2015)

14 milioni di download il primo giorno


----------



## Liuke (1 Agosto 2015)

Ma solo a me ancora non lo fa scaricare?


----------



## gabuz (1 Agosto 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Alcuni programmi non sono compatibili. Avevo Kaspersky e Photoshop, ma ora non vanno più.


Per Kaspersky io ho risolto. Vai sul solo sito, download prodotti e scegli la tua versione. Ti fa scaricare l'update e lo esegui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Agosto 2015)

Installato e per qualche motivo mi ha fatto il downgrade del driver della scheda di rete, quindi non andava in internet. Però non sapendolo sono tornato a 8.1, e nemmeno lì funzionava internet.

Dopo duemila bestemmie ho aggiornato il dirver e sono tornato a navigare, ma aspetterò ancora un po' prima di reinstallarlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2015)

Allora qualche opinione ? I miei soci L hanno installato e mi dicono che gli ha disastrato i driver


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Agosto 2015)

A me nulla di strano. L'ho installato e i driver sono rimasti lì. Caso mai si va sul sito produttore della scheda madre e si scerica i driver via pendrive o si usa l'apposito cd se lo avete....

Io cmq ho usato il tool di windows per scaricarlo, non ho aspettato l'avviso di update. 

Opnioni: Per ora mi sembra ben fatto, molto veloce, è sicuramente un grosso passo avanti rispetto a windows 8.1. E' un misto tra Seven e 8.1.. E' ancora acerbo of course, ma è normale... 6 mesi di tempo con nuovi aggiornamenti e si ottimizzerà.


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me ancora non lo fa scaricare?



Idem!


----------



## Liuke (1 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> A me nulla di strano. L'ho installato e i driver sono rimasti lì. Caso mai si va sul sito produttore della scheda madre e si scerica i driver via pendrive o si usa l'apposito cd se lo avete....
> 
> Io cmq ho usato il tool di windows per scaricarlo, non ho aspettato l'avviso di update.
> 
> Opnioni: Per ora mi sembra ben fatto, molto veloce, è sicuramente un grosso passo avanti rispetto a windows 8.1. E' un misto tra Seven e 8.1.. E' ancora acerbo of course, ma è normale... 6 mesi di tempo con nuovi aggiornamenti e si ottimizzerà.


Ma scarica una iso masterizzabile o fa qualche update strano riempiendomi di spazzatura il pc?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Entrambi. Ti fa installare direttamente windows 10 o ti prepara l'iso.


----------



## Liuke (1 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Entrambi. Ti fa installare direttamente windows 10 o ti prepara l'iso.


E ipotizziamo che io masterizzi l'iso su un dvd per usarlo in futuro che seriale devo mettere quello de portatile?


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per Kaspersky io ho risolto. Vai sul solo sito, download prodotti e scegli la tua versione. Ti fa scaricare l'update e lo esegui.



Grazie per la info! 

Formatterò e farò un installazione pulita per valutare meglio il nuovo s.o.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> E ipotizziamo che io masterizzi l'iso su un dvd per usarlo in futuro che seriale devo mettere quello de portatile?




Fai prima l'upgrade tramite update o tool, così ti riconosce la vecchia product key. Mai usare le ISO prima dell'upgrade. S*******rebbe il product key originale poichè non te lo riconoscerà.


----------



## Liuke (1 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> QUI/ puoi capire meglio
> 
> Fai prima l'upgrade tramite update o tool, così ti riconosce la vecchia product key. Mai usare le ISO prima dell'upgrade. S*******rebbe il product key originale poichè non te lo riconoscerà.


Grazie ma occhio ai link diretti


----------



## Liuke (2 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Fai prima l'upgrade tramite update o tool, così ti riconosce la vecchia product key. Mai usare le ISO prima dell'upgrade. S*******rebbe il product key originale poichè non te lo riconoscerà.


e comunque solo a me non parte neanche forzandolo


----------



## tamer (5 Agosto 2015)

piu' lo uso e meno mi piace


----------



## tamer (5 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2268]tamer[/MENTION] non sono ammessi link esterni.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Esiste ancora chi usa Windows nel 2015?


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora chi usa Windows nel 2015?


Nel 2015 esiste ancora gente che si vanta di usare sistemi operativi free perchè cosi combatte il capitalismo?
Di sistemi operativi ne ho provati tanti e questa storia di far passare per scemo chi usa Windows è ridicola.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Agosto 2015)

Quindi scusate un attimo....anche se magari è già stato detto,vi chiedo un po' di pazienza....

1) Io ho l'ISO di win 10 su chiavetta
2) Per confermare la key del mio Windows 8.1 è meglio AGGIORNARE il s.o. e magari solo dopo fare un'installazione pulita?


----------



## beleno (6 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Quindi scusate un attimo....anche se magari è già stato detto,vi chiedo un po' di pazienza....
> 
> 1) Io ho l'ISO di win 10 su chiavetta
> 2) Per confermare la key del mio Windows 8.1 è meglio AGGIORNARE il s.o. e magari solo dopo fare un'installazione pulita?



A quanto ho capito leggendo in giro, è l'unica via da seguire. Prima l'upgrade, poi l'installazione pulita. Sono nella tua stessa situazione, spero di essere smentito da qualcuno che ne sa di più


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> A quanto ho capito leggendo in giro, è l'unica via da seguire. Prima l'upgrade, poi l'installazione pulita. Sono nella tua stessa situazione, spero di essere smentito da qualcuno che ne sa di più



Devi aggiornare per forza. Senza l'aggiornamento la key di Windows 8 non è valida.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora chi usa Windows nel 2015?



Solo il 90% dei pc. Poca roba


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Devi aggiornare per forza. Senza l'aggiornamento la key di Windows 8 non è valida.



Per fortuna ci sei tu


----------



## beleno (6 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Devi aggiornare per forza. Senza l'aggiornamento la key di Windows 8 non è valida.



Ok avevo capito bene allora. In genere aspettavo il primo service pack prima di aggiornare il sistema operativo, adesso aggiorniamo e vediamo come va


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Nel 2015 esiste ancora gente che si vanta di usare sistemi operativi free perchè cosi combatte il capitalismo?
> Di sistemi operativi ne ho provati tanti e questa storia di far passare per scemo chi usa Windows è ridicola.



Sinceramente devo confermare, seppur da utilizzatore di Windows (per pigrizia), che siamo proprio scemi, non foss'altro per i vari virus, Tool bar e Trojan autoinstallanti.
Ho usato Mac OS per anni ed è tutta un altra cosa, sempre senza antivirus, 
e i miei amici che utilizzano Linus sono più che soddisfatti.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Ok avevo capito bene allora. In genere aspettavo il primo service pack prima di aggiornare il sistema operativo, adesso aggiorniamo e vediamo come va



è uscito oggi mi pare 



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ci sei tu



sembra quasi una presa in giro



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente devo confermare, seppur da utilizzatore di Windows (per pigrizia), che siamo proprio scemi, non foss'altro per i vari virus, Tool bar e Trojan autoinstallanti.
> Ho usato Mac OS per anni ed è tutta un altra cosa, sempre senza antivirus,
> e i miei amici che utilizzano Linus sono più che soddisfatti.


perche scemi? mac os ha un costo di entrata allucinante oltre ad avere limitazioni allucinanti e mi spiego. per lavoro ho in mano molti documenti. tutti i pdf che mi provvengo da mac windows ( che volente o nolente ha il 90% della popolazione) non li apre, cosa che io non posso permettermi che succeda per i file creati da me.
linux oltre ad essere gratis ( ma windows chi lo compra?) ha ben pochi vantaggi. una vita per configurare driver, programmi seri non ne girano, insomma, siamo scemi noi che usiamo windows o non c'è un altra alternativa reale( reale per uso di pc non per entrare su facebook)?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutti i pdf che mi provvengo da mac windows ( che volente o nolente ha il 90% della popolazione) non li apre, cosa che io non posso permettermi che succeda per i file creati da me.



Utilizzo quotidianamente pdf provenienti da tutte le piattaforme, è impossibile che non gli apri, stai sbagliando qualcosa,
fammi capire meglio il problema e te lo risolvo, non riesci ad aprire pdf provenienti da Mac?


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ci sei tu


Aaah oddio...se hai capito così ti prego di scusarmi allora in passato mi avevi dato un consiglio su come rimediare ai casini fatti col bios  grazie ancora


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Aaah oddio...se hai capito così ti prego di scusarmi allora in passato mi avevi dato un consiglio su come rimediare ai casini fatti col bios  grazie ancora



 tranquillo  meglio cosi



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Utilizzo quotidianamente pdf provenienti da tutte le piattaforme, è impossibile che non gli apri, stai sbagliando qualcosa,
> fammi capire meglio il problema e te lo risolvo, non riesci ad aprire pdf provenienti da Mac?



non so, ma ho tre cliente con mac che quando mi inviano file in pdf tutti i pc dello studio (nove) non li aprono, non penso che sia mio il problema. sicuramente non potrei permettermelo io di creare pdf del genere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non so, ma ho tre cliente con mac che quando mi inviano file in pdf tutti i pc dello studio (nove) non li aprono, non penso che sia mio il problema. sicuramente non potrei permettermelo io di creare pdf del genere



La causa più probabile è che non abbiano l'estensione .pdf che dovrebbe aggiungere il cliente al nome del file, ma puoi farlo anche tu da Windows, il system del Mac essendo più "intelligente" non ne ha necessità,

Altra causa meno probabile è che i pdf abbiano dei moduli per la compilazione digitale, in questo caso è chi crea il PDF che deve "chiuderli" tramite un comando da menù prima di inviarteli, se no window non li apre.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La causa più probabile è che non abbiano l'estensione .pdf che devi aggiungere tù al nome del file, il system del Mac essendo più "intelligente" non ne ha necessità,
> 
> Altra causa meno probabile è che i pdf abbiano dei moduli per la compilazione digitale, in questo caso è chi crea il PDF che deve "chiuderli" tramite un comando da menù prima di inviarteli, se no window non li apre.


se vabbe, se pensi di parlare con uno a questi livelli tranquillo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se vabbe, se pensi di parlare con uno a questi livelli tranquillo



Beh, non posso sapere il tuo livello di conoscenza, 
se te li inviano presumo che a loro si aprono, pertanto non c'è motivo che non si aprano a te,
potrebbero essere criptati, ma in fase di apertura ti verrebbe un messaggio,
potrebbe essere, ma è difficile, anche un problema di ricezione, in quel caso dovresti farli zippare prima di inviarteli,
altro non saprei che consigliarti, se non è roba troppo riservata potresti inviarmene uno da analizzare, posseggo dei programmi avanzati per farlo.


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente devo confermare, seppur da utilizzatore di Windows (per pigrizia), che siamo proprio scemi, non foss'altro per i vari virus, Tool bar e Trojan autoinstallanti.
> Ho usato Mac OS per anni ed è tutta un altra cosa, sempre senza antivirus,
> e i miei amici che utilizzano Linus sono più che soddisfatti.


uso sia Linux che Windows e mi trovo bene con tutti e due, non ho mai avuto grossi problemi con nessun sistema operativo in particolare


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, non posso sapere il tuo livello di conoscenza,
> se te li inviano presumo che a loro si aprono, pertanto non c'è motivo che non si aprano a te,
> potrebbero essere criptati, ma in fase di apertura ti verrebbe un messaggio,
> potrebbe essere, ma è difficile, anche un problema di ricezione, in quel caso dovresti farli zippare prima di inviarteli,
> altro non saprei che consigliarti, se non è roba troppo riservata potresti inviarmene uno da analizzare, posseggo dei programmi avanzati per farlo.



si sono sempre adattati loro  li cestino sempre i file che non si aprono


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Ma com'è possibile ancora non abbia ricevuto questa maledetta notifica per poterlo scaricare!?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile ancora non abbia ricevuto questa maledetta notifica per poterlo scaricare!?



Non hai bisogno di aspettarla, basta che vai sul sito di windows e avvii il tool di aggiornamento manualmente..


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non hai bisogno di aspettarla, basta che vai sul sito di windows e avvii il tool di aggiornamento manualmente..



Ah ok, grazie!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile ancora non abbia ricevuto questa maledetta notifica per poterlo scaricare!?



In realtà la notifica è una sorta di apply che si autoinstalla, mi vien da pensare che tu abbia Windows Upgrade disattivo


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In realtà la notifica è una sorta di apply che si autoinstalla, mi vien da pensare che tu abbia Windows Upgrade disattivo



Può essere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2015)

Reinstallato, ora va tutto.

Aspetto un mesetto prima di dare giudizi


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Un dramma.

Premesso che nella cartella download e nel desktop avevo materiale, ho perso tutto. Forse per colpa mia non pensavo l'aggiornamento cancellasse. Non c'è modo di recuperare i file ragazzi?

Secondo, come mai metto a posto alcune impostazioni e una volta riacceso il pc sono punto a capo?!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un dramma.
> 
> Premesso che nella cartella download e nel desktop avevo materiale, ho perso tutto. Forse per colpa mia non pensavo l'aggiornamento cancellasse. Non c'è modo di recuperare i file ragazzi?
> 
> Secondo, come mai metto a posto alcune impostazioni e una volta riacceso il pc sono punto a capo?!



I file e i programmi rimangono inalterati in linea teorica


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un dramma.
> 
> Premesso che nella cartella download e nel desktop avevo materiale, ho perso tutto. Forse per colpa mia non pensavo l'aggiornamento cancellasse. Non c'è modo di recuperare i file ragazzi?
> 
> Secondo, come mai metto a posto alcune impostazioni e una volta riacceso il pc sono punto a capo?!


I file personali e i programmi non dovevano essere cancellati quindi qualcosa è andato storto durante l'aggiornamento, per tentare di recuperare i file esistono molti programmi anche free tipo Recuva, esiste anche un metodo manuale ma rischi di fare più danni che altro.

Il recupero totale o parziale dei dati dipende da alcuni fattori quindi non ti assicuro nulla, se non riesci a recuperare niente col programma allora puoi tentare con un punto di ripristino ma dubito che ritroverai i file personali.

Una volta finito il recupero ti consiglio di salvare i tuoi dati personali e poi formattare tutto eseguendo un'installazione pulita del sistema operativo.


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

Wolf, non è questione di capitalismo. Ho provato più sistemi operativi e non ho mai riscontrato tanti problemi e limitazioni quanto Windows. L'unica cosa che ha in più rispetto ad altri è pubblicità, mainstream users e intuitività. Piuttosto però non voglio decantare le sue lacune, ma le lodi dei suoi concorrenti.


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia le prime accensioni dopo l'aggiornamento sono state un parto podalico


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mamma mia le prime accensioni dopo l'aggiornamento sono state un parto podalico



io ho fatto un format, e installato in sequenza win 8 e aggiornamento e tutto ok


----------



## raducioiu (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma se non sfrutto il fatto che "Ancora per un po' posso prenotare Windows 10 gratuitamente" e preferisco aspettare a scaricarlo, significa che poi dovrò pagarlo per non restare con Windows 8?


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno mi dia un consiglio : resto al 8.1 o passo al 10 ?


----------



## beleno (16 Agosto 2015)

Dopo una decina di giorni di utilizzo sul fisso, posso dire che Windows 10 non è male. Installazione pulita di Windows 7, poi aggiornamento manuale a Windows 10. Dopo qualche peripezia iniziale dovuta alla mancata compatibilità di qualche programma/driver (risolta facilmente, reinstallando il software in questione), devo dire che mi sto trovando bene. L'ho utilizzato soprattutto per giochi/multimedia, visto che sono in ferie, ma ho provato tutti i software che uso per lavoro, e vanno tutti bene. Il tasto start è comodo, e, anche se non amo la nuova interfaccia semplificata, con il tasto destro o sinistro si arriva a destinazione in maniera rapida. Rimangono comunque tutte le funzioni di "esegui" per i vecchi come me, per cui no problem  Non ho provato Cortana, Edge invece non mi sembra un granché, il primo sito che ho provato è stato Skygo e mi è apparso un errore di mancata compatibilità, con conseguente consiglio di utilizzare Internet Exlporer 
Una cosa che mi ha un po' indispettito è stato il cambiamento alla funzione che permetteva di affiancare due finestre/programmi (windows+destra/sinistra, per intenderci), che utilizzavo di continuo perché molto utile dovendo lavorare su due documenti in contemporanea. A onor del vero, non so se questa funzione fosse stata già modificata in Windows 8.


----------



## Kazarian88 (21 Agosto 2015)

A me va più che bene. Ho solo aggiornato. Il mio Notebook, catorcio di suo, risulta meno stressato e molto più veloce sia nell'accensione che nell'apertura delle varie applicazioni. Promosso.


----------



## Gas (21 Agosto 2015)

Ho aggiornato ma mi chiedo, quando vorrò reinstallare come farò dato che non ho un CD di Win 10 ? Sarà sempre scaricabile gratuitamente a me che ho già aggiornato?


----------



## Giangy (21 Agosto 2015)

L'ho installato solo nel Notebook, anche perché il PC fisso lo uso solo per i videogames, mi piace molto Windows 10, molto tecnologico, peccato solo per il menu tipo tendina cosi piccolo, avrei preferito il menu grande di Windows 8


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> L'ho installato solo nel Notebook, anche perché il PC fisso lo uso solo per i videogames, mi piace molto Windows 10, molto tecnologico, peccato solo per il menu tipo tendina cosi piccolo, avrei preferito il menu grande di Windows 8



poi allargarlo a piacimento, ti metti al limite dello start e allarghi simil windows 8


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (22 Agosto 2015)

Ancora non ho avuto tempo di fare l'aggiornamento sul mio notebook...
Dite che se provo a metterlo su un netbook con 1gb di ram esplode?Ora c'è Windows 7.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Io ho fatto l'aggiornamento e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema.
Mi piace il fatto che hanno capito che Tablet e PC sono diversi


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho aggiornato ma mi chiedo, quando vorrò reinstallare come farò dato che non ho un CD di Win 10 ? Sarà sempre scaricabile gratuitamente a me che ho già aggiornato?



Ecco, questa e una bella domanda.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Bastava selezionare un supporto esterno (dvd o chiavetta) e si aveva un'installazione pulita e rimaneva un supporto esterno utilizzabile ogni qualvolta si voleva formattare!


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bastava selezionare un supporto esterno (dvd o chiavetta) e si aveva un'installazione pulita e rimaneva un supporto esterno utilizzabile ogni qualvolta si voleva formattare!



In quale momento si puo selezionare la chiavetta ?


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Inizialmwne quando chiede se installare sopra i tuoi dati (non perdendo dunquen nulla) o salvando su di un disoositivo esterno (dvd -usb) potendo dunque fare un'installazione oulita.
Io non ho aspettato la notifica div Microsoft, nonostante avessi prenotato l'aggiornamento tramite il tool predisposto di windows, ma sono andato a forzare il download dai loro server (su google si trova facile la pratica da eseguire)


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Inizialmwne quando chiede se installare sopra i tuoi dati (non perdendo dunquen nulla) o salvando su di un disoositivo esterno (dvd -usb) potendo dunque fare un'installazione oulita.
> Io non ho aspettato la notifica div Microsoft, nonostante avessi prenotato l'aggiornamento tramite il tool predisposto di windows, ma sono andato a forzare il download dai loro server (su google si trova facile la pratica da eseguire)






Ma non ho un CD o una chiavetta con windows 8.
Non ho nemmeno un codice...
Quindi se metto il 10 "in modo pulito" e non mi trovo bene poi come faccio a rimettere il 8 ?


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

No aspetta.
Facciamo un passo indietro.
Io non avevo alcun dvd o usb con windows 8.
Avevo un notebook con win 7 e quando usci win 8 mi proposero l'aggiornamento a 29 euro. Lo feci. Microsoft mi installò win 8 (e poi 8.1) con key-product originale al posto di win 7.
A questo punto Microsoft ha scandagliato i Pc con acquisto win 8 e gli ha proposto l'aggiornamento GRATUITO. A win 10.
Ovviamente loro ti sovrascrivono sopra, non sono mica fessi da regalarti un dvd o una chiavetta con dentro win 10 che poi uno lo gira a 987 amici.
Anche perchè il win 10 che ti fanno scaricare non necessita di alcun product-key poichè è già incluso nel download avendo riconosciuto che avevi una copia originale.
C'è il modo però, come ti dicevo, di salvare win 10 su dvd o Usb in modo da installarlo quando vuoi ex novo.
Come fai a tornare a win 8? Formattando 
Sempre che tu abbia un'iso di win 8 (originale si intende &#55357;&#56832 o un supporto con win 8 installabile
Comunque don't worry, non ti deluderà, è una scheggia.


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> No aspetta.
> Facciamo un passo indietro.
> Io non avevo alcun dvd o usb con windows 8.
> Avevo un notebook con win 7 e quando usci win 8 mi proposero l'aggiornamento a 29 euro. Lo feci. Microsoft mi installò win 8 (e poi 8.1) con key-product originale al posto di win 7.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Settembre 2015)

Mi sto trovando molto bene


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2015)

Pure io dopo qualche settimana di utilizzo, molto meglio dell'8


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> No aspetta.
> Facciamo un passo indietro.
> Io non avevo alcun dvd o usb con windows 8.
> Avevo un notebook con win 7 e quando usci win 8 mi proposero l'aggiornamento a 29 euro. Lo feci. Microsoft mi installò win 8 (e poi 8.1) con key-product originale al posto di win 7.
> ...



Allora ti posso portare la mia esperienza di 3 giorni fa... 

Asus pad qualcosa di un mio amico da sistemare perchè lui è una capra.. di serie winzoz 7 .. aggiornato all 8 e adesso voleva aggiornare al 10 .. ho dovuto svuotare completamente il tablet per avere sti benedetti 5 giga di memoria libera .. una volta riuscito ho fatto partire il download automatico e gratuito ... installa e funziona tutto .. 

ad un certo punto il mio amico mi dice " ma lollo se volessi cancellare tutto e ripartire da zero ? ... come metto il 10 sulla chiavetta se non ho il Key per poi attivarlo ? non posso formattare tutto .. 

alla fine ho lasciato tutto com'è .. ma comunque la cosa non è chiara .. 

PS: il 10 mi è piaciuto... per quei 2 giorni che l'ho usato non è male.. ovviamente lontano anni luce da IOS ma sicuramente un passo avanti .


----------



## wildfrank (16 Settembre 2015)

Anch'io ho aggiornato e mi trovo fin qui bene; l'unica cosa che non mi spiego è il funzionamento del touchpad sul mio HP g61: il cursore si muove ma per aprire programmi devo dare l'ok col tasto sx del "mouse".....e si che nelle proprietà ho selezionato "attiva il tocco"....boh, mi abituerò...


----------



## uoteghein (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ti posso portare la mia esperienza di 3 giorni fa...
> 
> Asus pad qualcosa di un mio amico da sistemare perchè lui è una capra.. di serie winzoz 7 .. aggiornato all 8 e adesso voleva aggiornare al 10 .. ho dovuto svuotare completamente il tablet per avere sti benedetti 5 giga di memoria libera .. una volta riuscito ho fatto partire il download automatico e gratuito ... installa e funziona tutto ..
> 
> ...



Invece di usare il loro aggiornamento automatico, biaognava scaricare media creation tool di microsoft per salvare l'installer di win 10 su Usb o dvd...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Invece di usare il loro aggiornamento automatico, biaognava scaricare media creation tool di microsoft per salvare l'installer di win 10 su Usb o dvd...



No L ha fatto ... Solo che ci vogliono almeno 5 giga iniziali


----------



## ralf (17 Settembre 2015)

Attenzione perchè questo sistema starta almeno una decina di processi di sincronizzazione e di upload dati verso i server microsoft.


----------



## Djici (17 Settembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè questo sistema starta almeno una decina di processi di sincronizzazione e di upload dati verso i server microsoft.



Cosa si rischia ?


----------



## ralf (17 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Cosa si rischia ?



Rischiare niente, Windows 10 ha delle opzioni che se lasciate abilitate sono come un gigantesco Spyware. Qui c'è un video come disabilitarle.





Questi sono solo alcuni dei vari server a cui si collega...

oca.telemetry.microsoft.com
oca.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com


----------



## uoteghein (18 Settembre 2015)

A me ste cose fanno un po' ridere...
Ci preoccupiamo dei servizi che windows lega a server Microsoft, poi però inseriamo i nostri dati e le carte di credito su 987 siti diversi di e-commerce, online banking etc etc


Ma dai!


----------



## Canonista (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma perché vi fate 'ste pippe enormi se poi avete uno smartphone?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ieri mi era arrivato il pc nuovo, oggi ho deciso di aggiornare windows 8 preinstallato (che fa schifo) a win 10... Non l'avessi mai fatto... Ci sono un botto di bug, mi si chiudono le finestre a caso, è pure lento. Non mi cambia la lingua così tanto per... Vengo da un pc scassone e mi aspettavo una scheggia visto quello attuale, invece nisba. Una vergogna, na porcata così non me l'aspettavo. Ora mi sa che piallo tutto e rimetto windows 7 quando avrò tempo, al diavolo win 10.


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri mi era arrivato il pc nuovo, oggi ho deciso di aggiornare windows 8 preinstallato (che fa schifo) a win 10... Non l'avessi mai fatto... Ci sono un botto di bug, mi si chiudono le finestre a caso, è pure lento. Non mi cambia la lingua così tanto per... Vengo da un pc scassone e mi aspettavo una scheggia visto quello attuale, invece nisba. Una vergogna, na porcata così non me l'aspettavo. Ora mi sa che piallo tutto e rimetto windows 7 quando avrò tempo, al diavolo win 10.


prova a fare un'istallazione pulita di windows 10, l'aggiornamento crea problemi


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> prova a fare un'istallazione pulita di windows 10, l'aggiornamento crea problemi



si , però per esperienza personale capita che dopo l'installazione da 0 non ci siano driver supportati.. perché con la migrazione da win8 di porta dietro le emulazioni e quindi riesce ad utilizzare usando i driver anche se non compatibili .. 

invece partendo da 0 o hai i driver per il 10 o ti attacchi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

La cosa più ridicola poi è il disco gpt che impedisce di installare altro se non piallando tutto. Perdendo così appunto i vari driver e affini. 

Ero partito per mettere 7 e vedo sta boiata assurda che mi impedisci di installare tutto in maniera tranquilla. Mi ero creato una partizione più piccola dove poter mettere 7, così da vedere se andava bene e non ci fossero problemi di driver, tenendo però il sistema "vecchio" per sicurezza. E invece no, non puoi fare le cose più semplici del mondo. Non te lo fa installare così.

Sempre più schifo e raccappriccio, per non parlare poi dell'hard disk che frulla in maniera assurda senza far niente, anche avendo disattivato l'indicizzazione. 
Microsoft sempre peggio. La cosa disarmante è che sia con 8 che con 10 ero partito con le migliori aspettative, naufragate poi in un mare di melma gigante.

L'unica cosa che ha beccato microsoft negli ultimi anni credo sia solo l'xbox. Anche Win 10 mobile fa schifo, provato un po' in un mediaworld ed è un obrobrio.


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si , però per esperienza personale capita che dopo l'installazione da 0 non ci siano driver supportati.. perché con la migrazione da win8 di porta dietro le emulazioni e quindi riesce ad utilizzare usando i driver anche se non compatibili ..
> 
> invece partendo da 0 o hai i driver per il 10 o ti attacchi


con i driver ho avuto problemi anche io, purtroppo hanno fatto un pò di casino


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi dice il motivo della presenza di Wind 8.1? Occupa spazio nel disco?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi dice il motivo della presenza di Wind 8.1? Occupa spazio nel disco?



Sai che non ho capito la domanda ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2015)

Io ero dubbioso ma mi sto trovando davvero bene


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che non ho capito la domanda ...



Intendo dire che avevo un pc con win 8.1, poi ho installato il 10 e quando vado su "mio computer" c'è windows 8 che prendere tipo 70 gb di spazio e non capisco


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Cortana?


----------



## Kaw (21 Dicembre 2015)

Da quando sono passato a Win10 ho dovuto formattare il computer 3 volte.
Funziona bene le prime settimane, poi comincia a rallentare e alla fine è un tripudio di schermate blu.
Sto impazzendo perchè non capisco cosa sia.
Avevo un disco SSD su cui avevo caricato il sistema operativo, l'ho tolto perchè pensavo fosse quello la causa, sono passato al disco normale ma ha ripreso a fare capricci. Ho persino invertito le RAM (ho 2 RAM da 8 giga), ma mi trovo di tanto in tanto col computer che si blocca (sia che sia su Internet o che usi un programma o che usi semplicemente Excel), si rallenta tantissimo e faccio persino fatica a spegnerlo regolarmente. Se riesco a riavviarlo, al riavvio riprende a funzionare ma tempo un giorno e devo imprecare un'altra volta. Con Win 8.1 ho avuto zero problemi, tutto è cominciato con il 10.
Quando mi si è bloccato poi il menù start ho dovuto formattare visto che non potevo nemmeno accedere alle impostazioni.
Qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili?


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2015)

Per ora sta andando bene... leggendo i vostri commenti ho iniziato a pregare


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che avevo un pc con win 8.1, poi ho installato il 10 e quando vado su "mio computer" c'è windows 8 che prendere tipo 70 gb di spazio e non capisco



 ma sicuro di non aver sbagliato HD per l'installazione ( quando te lo chiede ) e di aver adesso installato 2 sistemi operativi ?


----------



## DannySa (23 Dicembre 2015)

Lo uso da 3 mesi e da quando l'ho installato ho potuto fare il funerale alla barra laterale del touchpad, non funziona più e anche dopo aver installato i driver dal sito non dà segni di vita.
Per il resto né pregi né difetti.


----------



## ralf (23 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che avevo un pc con win 8.1, poi ho installato il 10 e quando vado su "mio computer" c'è windows 8 che prendere tipo 70 gb di spazio e non capisco



Perchè molto probabilmente lo hai installato sopra e non hai fatto un'installazione pulita formattando tutto. Prova a vedere se in C: hai una cartella "Windows.old", se ce l'hai devi effettuare una pulizia del disco eliminando tracce del vecchio sistema operativo.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia c'ho una paura della madonna a mettere sto 10 sul fisso,mi sa che non lo farò lol


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Gennaio 2016)

Ma solo io mi trovo alla perfezione e non ho alcun tipo di problema?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Gennaio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io mi trovo alla perfezione e non ho alcun tipo di problema?



Anch'io sto bene, onestamente. Solo che mi è morta la batteria da un momento all'altro.


----------



## DannySa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ha fatto un aggiornamento senza il minimo preavviso proprio oggi, una quarantina di minuti, strano perché non ero connesso a internet, ancora più strano leggersi le scritte "All your files are where you left them" prima del riavvio e mi ha reimpostato la lingua del sistema in inglese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi ha fatto un aggiornamento senza il minimo preavviso proprio oggi, una quarantina di minuti, strano perché non ero connesso a internet, ancora più strano leggersi le scritte "All your files are where you left them" prima del riavvio e mi ha reimpostato la lingua del sistema in inglese.



Occhio perchè l'aggiornamento mi ha combinato dei casini incredibili di compatibilità... ovviamente la Microzoz non si è neanche posta il problema .


----------



## DannySa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio perchè l'aggiornamento mi ha combinato dei casini incredibili di compatibilità... ovviamente la Microzoz non si è neanche posta il problema .



In che senso? quando te l'ha fatto?
Io avevo il portatile acceso e ho chiuso la schermo, una volta tirato su mi ha fatto una specie di scan e repair (C) poi dopo il riavvio mi è apparso updating windows.. non me l'aveva mai fatto così sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In che senso? quando te l'ha fatto?
> Io avevo il portatile acceso e ho chiuso la schermo, una volta tirato su mi ha fatto una specie di scan e repair (C) poi dopo il riavvio mi è apparso updating windows.. non me l'aveva mai fatto così sinceramente.



nel senso che la prima volta mi ha aggiornato facendo una partizione con il sistema operativo vecchio ma i driver non erano compatibili.. un disastro.. mentre sul secondo o terzo aggiornamento ha pensato bene di cancellare tutto quello che avevo salvato in una cartella che avevo creato


----------



## DannySa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> nel senso che la prima volta mi ha aggiornato facendo una partizione con il sistema operativo vecchio ma i driver non erano compatibili.. un disastro.. mentre sul secondo o terzo aggiornamento ha pensato bene di cancellare tutto quello che avevo salvato in una cartella che avevo creato



Infatti pensavo che mi stesse cancellando della roba e facendo un aggiornamento OFFLINE assolutamente casuale, non ho ancora capito perché, chissà perché mi ha scritto che i file non sarebbero stati cancellati (come se fosse formale che dopo l'aggiornamento vengano eliminati dei file). 
Fa un po' tenerezza però, ogni volta con delle frasi tipo "abbiamo nuovi gadget da provare", "abbiamo fatto delle migliorie incredibili" e poi cambia nulla.
Io ho un lenovo e da quando sono passato a windows 10 ho dovuto fare il funerale alla barra laterale del touchpad, in pratica da settembre.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Febbraio 2016)

ho provato w 10 per 4 mesi e sono ritornato a seven ed e' tutta un'altra musica.

gli aggiornamenti ad minkiam sono normali in w10 e chissa' cosa cavolo ti installano dentro al pc....


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ho provato w 10 per 4 mesi e sono ritornato a seven ed e' tutta un'altra musica.
> 
> gli aggiornamenti ad minkiam sono normali in w10 e chissa' cosa cavolo ti installano dentro al pc....



si , te lo appesantiscono cosi sei costretto a cambiare PC .. questa strategia ha un nome particolare che adesso non ricordo .. Obsolenza qualcosa .. lo fanno apposta .


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si , te lo appesantiscono cosi sei costretto a cambiare PC .. questa strategia ha un nome particolare che adesso non ricordo .. Obsolenza qualcosa .. lo fanno apposta .



Con me cascano male perche' invece di cambiare pc cambio sistema operativo , un bel formattone e w10 e' solo un ricordo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si , te lo appesantiscono cosi sei costretto a cambiare PC .. questa strategia ha un nome particolare che adesso non ricordo .. Obsolenza qualcosa .. lo fanno apposta .



Chissà da chi han preso spunto


----------



## tamer (17 Marzo 2016)

Il portatile della compagna ha installato win 10 e va discretamente bene


----------



## tamer (17 Marzo 2016)

.


----------

